# Party food



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

SCORRRRRRRRRRRRE


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We make oyster casserole for Turkey holidays. I love it. But, you might like it because it has half & half & lots of butter layered on saltines. I think it's called Scalloped Oysters elsewhere. That, gravy & giblet dressing were our jobs as kids.

I could do without the big oyster stomachs, though. i love smoked oysters, too, but they have a tiny stomach.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> We make oyster casserole for Turkey holidays. I love it. But, you might like it because it has half & half & lots of butter layered on saltines. I think it's called Scalloped Oysters elsewhere. That, gravy & giblet dressing were our jobs as kids.
> 
> I could do without the big oyster stomachs, though. i love smoked oysters, too, but they have a tiny stomach.


My MIL made the best giblet gravy. I miss it. A casserole with saltines sounds like a good combination with oysters


----------

